# 2007 BABIES---



## MeadowRidge Farm

PLEASE post pictures of all you adorable new little lovable longear foals. Donkeys, mules, and hinnys --cant wait to see them. Corinne


----------



## yellerroseintx

we are so proud to share our first set of ears..this is "Merlin" born 3 January 2007..


----------



## Filipowicz Farm

What a cutie. Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

OK with permission from "the Boss" (thanks Corinne!) I am posting our Eve here... even though she was technically born in 2006, since it was 12/24 she was too late to make the thread for the 2006 foals. So here she is:

Just a couple hours old and still wet and filthy!






later that day, in her blankie to stay warm...






Day 2, full of you know what already!!






i REALLY wish i had an easy-to-use video camera... this evening (she is now 16 days old) i let her and mom out for a romp - mom went to nibbling on the dried grass while Eve ran laps, around and around the little pasture, kicking and bucking for all she was worth. :aktion033: :lol: what fun to watch!!! and she is now talking to me when i come to the gate



: , even though she isn't sure about being touched much yet.

looks like MULES RULE so far, huh Merlin???


----------



## MBhorses

:



: WHAT CUTIES THEY ARE



:



:

I WILL BE GLAD WHEN HER FOALS ARE BORN THIS YEAR, BUT IT IS LATER THIS YEAR.

KEEP THE PICTURES COMING.

MELISSA


----------



## yellerroseintx

PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> OK with permission from "the Boss" (thanks Corinne!) I am posting our Eve here... even though she was technically born in 2006, since it was 12/24 she was too late to make the thread for the 2006 foals. So here she is:
> 
> Just a couple hours old and still wet and filthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later that day, in her blankie to stay warm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2, full of you know what already!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i REALLY wish i had an easy-to-use video camera... this evening (she is now 16 days old) i let her and mom out for a romp - mom went to nibbling on the dried grass while Eve ran laps, around and around the little pasture, kicking and bucking for all she was worth. :aktion033: :lol: what fun to watch!!! and she is now talking to me when i come to the gate
> 
> 
> 
> : , even though she isn't sure about being touched much yet.
> 
> looks like MULES RULE so far, huh Merlin???
> 
> aaaahhhhh...what a cutie patootie she is!!!!! Yahoo..she is a looker for sure.....Eve...maybe I should have named him Adam instead of Merlin..LOL..thats funny..from a dark horse you got a light one and from a light horse I got a dark..er..ish one
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## jdomep

: Both are just adorable! Gracie better have her baby soon or she's gonna explode LOL


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

What cuties--YAHOOOO--GO mules and hinnys GO :aktion033: Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS

Both are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: I can't wait till my Jenny's start foaling!!!!!!!! :aktion033: I have 7 that where bred, hopefully they all took!!!!! I will have long-ears all over



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

KsCowgirl said:


> Both are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> : I can't wait till my Jenny's start foaling!!!!!!!! :aktion033: I have 7 that where bred, hopefully they all took!!!!! I will have long-ears all over
> 
> 
> 
> :






:new_shocked: :new_shocked: oh my :new_shocked: :new_shocked: - and my husband thinks I'M bad :lol:


----------



## HobbsFarm

[SIZE=12pt]*



: **[/SIZE] Merlin and Eve are such cuties



:



: !!!*
*[SIZE=12pt]I am excited about seeing MORE and MORE pictures of our 2007 forum babies!!! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## lovinarabs

Wahh!!!



: I want a baby mini donk! I just love the long ears and big beautiful eyes. More sharing when those babies come into the world. Paleeeezzeeee! :bgrin Almost no one has donkeys around us. Our two are the "celebrities" of the area.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

[SIZE=12pt]Little Boy ~ Born: February 7th[/SIZE]






Still has the sack wrapped around back legs.






PJ's for the first night...thanks for the idea Corinne










One Bray old.









He is well loved



:



:


----------



## TTF

I just want to squeeze them all!!



: You know you want to too...



:

P.S. LOVE the purple "PJ's" on Little Boy.


----------



## Spectrum Ranch

Here is "Spectrum's Noel" our New Years baby. She looks just like dad- "Spectrum's Splash" our main mini donkey herdsire.






Noel with her mother- Spectrum's Bess.






Noel now almost 2 months old, looking for her next victim to pester.

http://www.spectrumranch.net Mini Donkeys & Mini Horses for sale.


----------



## Erica

We've had two baby donks born for 07 so far.......

will have to get pictures and post, but they are:

gray-dun (blue tint - black nose) jenny born 3/5

and a gray-dun jenny born 3/10


----------



## RJRMINIS

*[SIZE=14pt]Introducing RJR's Arctic Shatter[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Blue-eyed Ivory spotted Jack[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Born 3-15-07[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Pictured at 1 day old.....[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Dam: RJR's Snow Flower[/SIZE]*


----------



## jdomep

I forgot to add our little *Memphis Belle* born 2/28/07






ooops sorry so big I deleted the other due to size...


----------



## auledasacres

Here are our first 2 babies. to add. First a boy(Mr. Tucket) and then a super tiny girl(not named).

Traci and Family


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

Here is Ellie Mae



:

DOB 04/02/07






and on 04/08/07






mama Taffy Jo is NEVER far away



:


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=12pt]Here are two of my latest.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]RJR's Jamakamecrazy "Jamaka" born 4-25-07[/SIZE]







[SIZE=12pt]And also we have "Festus" born 4-27-07[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=14pt]Adding #4 for are farm.....It's A Jennet!!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Born 5-11-07[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Dam: RJR's Little Star[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard[/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie

Here is our first donkey for 2007-- Silver Belle Farms Annabelle. She is a tiny girl, 22 inches and soft as a kitten...



:


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=14pt]It's a Boy!!!!!! We are calling him Trooper.. Born 6-27-07[/SIZE] 

[SIZE=14pt]



[/SIZE]


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

I'm back with "regular" pictures of Gracie & Ruby when they were 4 days and 3 days old (respectively - they're only a day apart). That was mid-May. I can bring them home in September :aktion033:

The very short video of Gracie is still here also:

Gracie at 4 days old!

~Tammy

Gracie at 4 days old~~~~~~~






Ruby at 3 days old~~~~~~


----------



## jdomep

Forgot to add our precious little

VIVA LAS VEGAS

Born June 21, 2007


----------



## RJRMINIS

[SIZE=12pt]Born 7-17-07 @5 pm[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]We are calling her *Pebbles* right now...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Sire: RJR's Cold Blizzard[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Dam: Sara Beth[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm

I think Pebbles is the cutest Baby so far



:

* Look at her Sexy "Chestnut" that is quite the beauty mark



:


----------



## RJRMINIS

JumpinJackFarm said:


> I think Pebbles is the cutest Baby so far
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> * Look at her Sexy "Chestnut" that is quite the beauty mark
> 
> 
> 
> :




*[SIZE=14pt]Thanks!



I never thought as a chestnut as sexy before!LOL :bgrin [/SIZE]*


----------



## RJRMINIS

*[SIZE=14pt]RJR's Blazin Wyldfire[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]born 8-27-07[/SIZE]*


----------



## Shari

Just love baby donkeys and mules!!!! All of them are adorable.


----------

